# just brought home my new baby!! :)



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

I have had Sonic for a few days now. He is six weeks old and I bought him from a local pet shop. It's a very trusted pet shop that has been around since I was born and they usually take very good care of their animals, so I trust them.  Anyway, Sonic has been adapting very well! The first day he was scared to come out of his ball and really wouldn't come out much. Today I was able to pick him up without a glove and he let me give him a bath! The only concern I have is that he tends to just sleep when he's in his cage! I understand they're nocturnal but we are usually up pretty late at night sometimes. He shouldn't be too cold because I've been keeping the heat on in the house to 70 degrees and he also has a heat lamp on his cage. Also he has been eating and drinking good .. he absolutely loves dried up meal worms!! He seems to be in relatively good health and he's adapting well to us very quickly. I'm just wondering if its normal for him to be sleeping this much. I'm not trying to make you guys think I'm bored with him or anything lol. I'm just worried about my baby!!


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Also, I've notices he does move to different spots in the cage. So I at least know he's moving around some what in there. I witnessed him on his wheel once in his cage .. then be went back to bed. I'm probably just being a worry wart .. it has only been 3 days.


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's some pictures


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

We got Henry at six weeks as well and he slept A LOT. Still does and he is now 4 months old. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about! We stay on a pretty consistent schedule of waking him up around 9pm...he will usually hang out for a while and then fall asleep in my lap while I watch TV. We usually hear him awake and running on his wheel from around 1am until 7am. Your little one is so cute! Take lots of pictures...that's something I regret because Henry grew so fast and I really only have one or two good shots of him when we first got him. Best of luck!


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Okay I feel better about this now, thanks!!  I think he just likes playing outside of his cage more than inside but we have been trying not to take him out too much. I'm going to try to get him on a better schedule of being out of his cage more at night because his sleeping schedule seems to be messed up. He's awake and asleep at different times .. I'm sure he will adapt though. I make sure to keep the lights on in the living room so he gets light too. He's probably running around at night while we are asleep too and just don't realize it! And trust me I have been taking so many pictures and videos of him! My Facebook and instagram are nothing but posts of him x) I tried posting more on here but the pixels were too large and I can't change the resolution on my phone


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I notice a red light in the picture. Are you using a CHE or an infrared lamp for reptiles? If the latter, you should exchange it for a CHE(which emits heat but no light) and it may help with the night time activities. 

Also, do you have a thermometer in the cage, what does it read?
Do you have a thermostat to control the heat lamp?


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes I think I have a reptile light, its one of those red infarred lights. The pet shop told my boyfriend to get it but where do I get the other light? I do not have a thermometer in the cage but that is a really good idea! I am going to get one tomorrow and probably return the other lamp.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I would suggest returning the red light too...I got our CHE...bulb, dome, and stand... at Petsmart although you could probably find it cheaper on Amazon (which means waiting for it to get shipped though). Its only gives off heat which is great. The whole setup was more than I thought I would be spending but we haven't had any issues so its worth it to know he's nice and snug!


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Okay! Thanks guys. I just checked out the post about heating too. All I need to do is get a new light bulb because I already have the rest. Also I'm going to get a thermometer and check into the thermostat. I feel like the people at the pet store should have known this but whatever. I have been getting most of my knowledge from this forum and books anyway.


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Alright I'm checking on amazon right now but I should probably get it ASAP instead of waiting for shipping. It costs around $17 on Amazon, ill check around tomorrow. Should I get 60 or 100 watts?


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Also, where can I find a thermostat? I'm getting the thermometer tomorrow for sure though!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

As helpful as the employees at pet stores around me are...I have yet to really find ones knowledgeable about hedgies. The petsmart closest to me does not carry a single thing that even lists hedgehogs as one of the small animals the item is appropriate for...I've had to figure out how to be very creative (and especially when it came to making my own fleece liners, etc). HC has been a life saver for me as far as the learning curve goes...there is always at least one person with similar experiences or great advice on every thread on here! That being said I always look around on the forums for answers to my questions before heading out to a pet store 

Hopefully someone has a good suggestion for the thermostat...I know people have posted links to amazon for ones that they like but you would have to search through the boards to find it. My experience has been that the CHE keeps Henry's cage at an extremely constant temp...and usually someone is home to keep an eye on it. Out of habit I check the temp every few hours when I walk by his cage so I haven't found a need for the thermostat...but that's just me!


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Update: I'm running out to get a thermometer right this second lol. It's 1:00 am in Michigan but I'm going to Meijer .. idk if you guys have that where you live but its a 24 hour grocery store. They have a lot of pet stuff too so I'm going to see if I can find the CHE bulb. Doubtful but I'm trying!


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help you guys! I too have found this website to be amazing. I am trying to do everything I can for my baby and I'm willing to do what it takes for him to live a long and happy life!! I think I might wait on the thermostat and see how it goes as it seems to not be a necessity. But the CHE and thermometer are crucial. Getting them ASAP!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

No Meijers in Vegas but I used to travel for work so I'm familiar!...not sure the CHE will be there but I'm sure one more night won't hurt. It was over a week of having Henry before I learned we should have had a heat source! (And my boyfriend's father had a hedgie for years and had no idea about the need for heat regulation...and it lived a long and healthy life) so it's probably dependent on what climate you live in but of course better safe than sorry! I was the same way when we first got our hedgie I just wanted to learn as much as I could...it's been months and I'm still learning!


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh wow! Yeah that's crazy lol. I found a thermometer obviously but no CHE. Ill have to look around tomorrow. Thing is with the Michigan weather he will definately need heat! It's 20 degrees and snowing out right now bleh. But I have been keeping my apartment at 70 degrees with the heat on so that should help too.


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Also, I asked this before but I'm not sure if you had seen it or not. Should I get 100 or 60 watt?


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Just put the thermometer in! It is at about 75 degrees! Yay


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Omg I just experienced his first time annointing! Lol I put him on my chest while I was laying down .. must have really liked a smell on my sweat shirt. x)


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

We bought a 100w initially but found it was keeping his cage too warm so we exchanged it for the 60w and it works great for us. I have seen others post that they use 100-150w though so perhaps it also depends on how warm you keep the room and outside temp...being in Vegas it obviously isn't as much of an issue as somewhere like Michigan! Lot of hedgie things have been trial and error for us...if I ever have another hedgie I feel like I would be a pro at this point haha. Oh and 75 sounds good! Henry's cage is usually around 76...both within a good range and again with this it seems like some hedgies do better at slightly different temps so this could be something to keep an eye on.

Anointing is so strange!...no matter how many times my boyfriend and I have seen Henry do it we still find it oh so entertaining! Lately I've been trying new baby foods and so far he has gone nuts! So funny 

Here is Henry with sweet potato baby food...looking like a hot mess! (And what I like to think is a "mom please don't judge me" face hahaha)
[attachment=0:6dyjk1ls]image.jpg[/attachment:6dyjk1ls]


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Awwww Omg he is so cute!!! I didn't know about the baby food, is that to be as a snack or a meal? Ilk have to see if he would like that! I have him on hedge hog 8 in 1 food right now. He seems to like it but I'm going to get another cat food to mix in. He absolutely loves dried meal worms! I mixed peas and carrots into his food today but I'm not so sure that he's liking that lol. The anointing was soo weird. I actually got a little scared .. haha. He started nibbling on my sweatshirt which I should have seen as a sign but I just thought it was too cute to stop him. I think the 60 watt would be fine because I actually checked the thermometer again and it says 80 degrees now. I feel like that might be too hot for him. Maybe that's why hes so sleepy all the time!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks!

Yes you may find the lower wattage bulb is best as well. You are right- I've read they can be lathargic if too warm.

I was prompted to try baby food sort of as a treat/supplement because my hedgie absolutely REFUSES to eat mealworms! It's so strange because he should love them but dried or live he just will not eat them...I've tried cutting them up, smearing a little of the guts near his mouth, disguising it in his food,etc. Anyways it's strange but I felt bad he wasn't ever getting anything exciting but baby food he seems to love. We don't use it every night and don't give him too much (and be sure ingredients are hedgie safe...there are lists on threads on HC about that) but he always enjoys it and we joke it looks like he anoints more onto his back than actually eats it but he gets a kick out of it and it usually just means prompting a bath night!


----------



## lizonashley (Mar 1, 2013)

Awww lol that's too cute! Yeah Sonic loves dried up meal worms!


----------

